# CVS change repository



## osa (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi. I have location to /exports/cvs but I need do it at /home/cvs/export
I tried


```
cvs -d /home/cvs/exports init
chown -R :cvs /home/cvs/exports
/etc/rc.d/inetd restart
```
But repository is same. Plz help me


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 2, 2008)

And what's the cvs pserver line in /etc/inetd.conf?


----------



## osa (Dec 2, 2008)

/home/cvs/exports
But nothing


----------



## osa (Dec 2, 2008)

ohoho ! My problem was that PATH of reposotory was not /home/cvs/exports 
It was /usr/home/cvsexports


----------

